# Push , Pull , Legs



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Hello everybody. Could someone recommend me a good Push , Pull , Legs 3 day split , please?


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Google cool cicada leg push pull or even UK muscle leg push pull. Tons of routines out there.

In terms of simplicity the best I've seen was on here by Mingster. So simple it's genius.


----------



## Keith1980 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you very much


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

PUSH

Bench

Incline bench

Flyes

OHP

Lateral raises

Tricep pushdowns

Overhead extensions

PULL

Pulldowns/chins

Close grip rows

Wide grip rows

Reverse flyes

Rack pulls

Curls

Incline curls

LEGS

Squat

Leg press

Leg extension

Seated leg curl

Lying leg curl

Calf raises

Seated calf raises


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

How do you guys normally structure this?

Push
Rest
Pull
Rest
Legs

Or is it a case of go again when you're ready?


----------



## Galaxy (Aug 1, 2011)

> How do you guys normally structure this?
> 
> Push
> Rest
> ...


LPP and repeat, day off if I feel is needed now and then


----------



## ancient_loyal (Apr 22, 2015)

> LPP and repeat, day off if I feel is needed now and then


So you're just starting to feel better after legs and it's time to do legs again? Hard-core.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Frequency is - I'd say - largely dependent on your ability to recover and how many times you can make it to the gym each week.

I always enjoyed LPPxLPP repeat however this was before I became a dad and had a 2 hour daily commute. I think as long as you're hitting 3 sessions per week, progressing on your lifts and enjoying your sessions then you're onto a winner


----------

